# Atlanta...



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Who or What is in or around Atlanta? stores, breeders, people etc.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Crystal and I are from the Atlanta area. I am up north and she is south. She has many more frogs than I do. Nothing in the way of a frog store. I usually order all my supplies on-line from vendors on this forum.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

savannah area there are a couple froggers

myself being one

james


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Most frog and reptile breeders have left Atlanta in the past few years. I have been here in gwinnett county since 1998. I however only have a collection of about 20 breeding pairs or so and a few holdbacks im raising. I communicate with and sell to the larger breeders and shops down in florida because of the scarsness of froggers here in Atlanta.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

poison-beauties- Do you attend the Gwinnet Fairgorunds repticon?

Repticon Atlanta Main Page


----------



## kylerimb (Apr 4, 2009)

anything happening in or around atlanta the weekend of may 15th? i'll be in the area that weekend.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I have not setup at repticon in a couple years. We used to have a few friends that would share a couple of tables but most have moved off to better places. 10 years ago I could give you a long list of reptile and amphibian dealers/breeders around here from winder to loganville to buford to lawrenceville and all the way up to toccoa. All have closed up shop and moved on. In my opinion reptile interests are dieing out here and probably wont come back to atlanta.The people here excluding myself and obviously a few others just never took to exotics like the northeast or the west or even florida. My friends in florida have asked my wife and I to move down to florida and set up shop but I wont leave georgia for a few extra bucks. As long as you can produce quality frogs and safely ship them location is just a way to get together with other locals. although the higher end shows dont come our way anymore.


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I went to the reptile show about a year ago. There was only one vendor for frogs. It was disappointing to say the least.

I did see some frogs at one of the local reef stores. I forget where he said he gets them from...but not from a local breeder.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

yes, the repticon doesn't have a lot of frogs usually... HOWEVER! This last show (Jan 30-31) Had A LOT more!! There at least 10-15 Vendors with amphibians!! It was so exciting!


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

just found the forum I have been into dart frogs since last year and I live in barnesville which is bout a hour south of atlanta right off I-75 would be willing to drive up and get some frogs from you guys in the future I will be attending repticon this year hoping to find something good


----------



## the Dregs (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope they have some there on July 10! I was planning on picking up my first frogs there, since it is way too hot for shipping and there aren't any breeders near here.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

There are plenty of us breeding frogs in and around Atlanta.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

The dregs- Under the canopy farms will be attending atlanta repticon.
http://www.underthecanopyfarms.net/availabilitypricing.html


----------

